# Fond d'écran panoramique sur les différents bureaux Lion



## ThomasK84 (25 Juillet 2011)

Possesseur d'un MBA 13', je viens de passer à Lion...

Avec la disposition horizontale des bureaux dans Mission Control et la possibilité d'attribuer un fond d'écran spécifique à chaque bureau, m'est venue l'idée d'un fond d'écran panoramique découpé entre mes 4 bureaux...

Plus facile à dire qu'à faire...

Je suis donc à la recherche d'images au format 5760x900 (1440x4) ou plus, la recherche Google "panoramic wallpaper" ne m'ayant pas satisfaite...

Je recherche ensuite un logiciel simple d'utilisation, afin de découper ces images au format souhaité!

J'attends vos réponses avec impatience...

Thomas


----------



## xmart73 (25 Juillet 2011)

Tu as essayer de faire une recherche google avec la taille exacte que tu cherche dans la recherche avancé de google image?


----------



## ThomasK84 (25 Juillet 2011)

Oui, en cherchant images en 5760x900: 6 résultats... après c'est une question de goût, mais je ne suis pas grand fan des girafes et des pingouins 

"QuadScreen" donne également quelques résultats... je vais poursuivre ma recherche...

Vos contributions restent les bienvenues!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2011)

Aperçu te permet de dimensionner n'importe quelle image ! De l'enregistrer au format et à la dimension voulue, et avec la qualité souhaitée....


----------



## Fìx (26 Juillet 2011)

Avec un peu de patience, je suis convaincu qu'un bon paquet de wall ne devrait pas tarder à déferler sur la toile! 

Surveille DeviantArt!


----------



## ThomasK84 (26 Juillet 2011)

Voici le résultat...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2011)

Joli....!

Bravo....

Cela va mettre au goût du jour la photo panoramique....


----------



## Scalounet (27 Juillet 2011)

Le terme magique pour les walls en panoramique demeure quand même... Dual Screen ! 
Y a matière !


----------



## Tout ou Rien (7 Août 2011)

Je te conseille un site: interfacelift.com
un must du genre et libre de droit.


----------

